# MTH Hudson first run Great Smoke!



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up a used MTH Hudson last week. This test run was done on just DC power, will hook up all the MTH DCS stuff tomorrow. With straight DC you get smoke and sound. I was really impressed by the smoke unit.
















Here it is with some cars. A couple of MDC Reefers, a Aristo Gondola and a USA Caboose. Look okay to me!








Guess the caboose is still in the covered bridge.


----------



## DanH (Nov 20, 2012)

Well done very nice


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks great! I think you'll enjoy the sounds even more through DCS. I like the whistle it has loaded in the soundset.


----------



## manitouguy (Oct 4, 2008)

hi Jerry, thanks very much for posting - great stuff - more inspiration for getting mine up and running too! 
how is the zephyr running?? i'm still envious of any of you who have one in 1/32! and recently began thinking about scratching my own again too 

cheers, Ron


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you considering running battery with TIU in boxcar? Gary Ramond did a nice article on converting MTH to battery power. 

My brother just picked up a Hudson and the smoke and DCS control are outstanding. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hoot24 (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow. Great smoke output. Looks like that would surely set off the indoor smoke alarms!


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

That is great, Jerry! With your knowledge and experience, I suspect that it takes a lot to impress you, so it must be quite right. Sure does look/sound super!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Jerry. Thanks for the pics. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, having problems with the remote, had it working good inside, but not outside, so have to mess with that. Always something!


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

This site has a lot of great info for helping with DCS: 
http://www.rayman4449.com/ 
What message or problem are you getting with the remote?


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry: Make sure the batteries in remote are in place correctly. 

They can easily get bumped out of position. 

Rays site is the best. 

Alan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Does your loco have a polarity switch on it, or do you have to match the loco with the track polarity? 

I assume you are running DC... are you running passive or active mode? 

Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

the remote he is using is infrared ..... just may not see it well


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

What remote are we talking about?
Most of the time if the remote says out of range, it's because it's losing touch with the tiu. We'd really need to know more about what's happening before we can start. The messages are the clue.


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Jerry: 

The MTH Hudson looks OK with the Aristo 1/29 heavyweights as well. 

Unfortunately the MTH Daylight loco is dwafted by the USA Trains 1/29 heavyweight cars. 

So I do not believe the Aristo heavyweights are really 1/29 . 


Norman


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Aristo cars are 1:29, just a prototype of a shorter car (weird)... this has been discussed many times and measured. I believe the prototype for the Aristo HW is a 72 foot car out of the east coast. 

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the remote working fine now, had a good run yesterday. Ray Manley helped out some, reading the thick manual some more helped also.


----------

